# Bushido - WoW



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

Da ja die anderen 2 threads leider geschlossen sind ... 
und ich euch das aber nicht vorenthalten wollte ... 

musste ich leider einen neuen thread eröffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin gerade mal so im internet am surfen weil ich eben schaun wollte ob ich den vielleicht 
ein tank mit über 25k lfie finde ... was kommt mir da entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bushdio - wow 

Hier ein richtiges statement vom Hip Hopper ... 

Er hat einen Schurken - lvl 60 (vor BC) und spielt auf dem server "Proudmore" ... 
er hat ne gilde aber niemand kennt ihn ... hmmm wäre mal interessant ob unsere proudmore spieler 
vielleicht schon mal mit ihm gezockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier das pic:
Link


----------



## LilaLauneBär (22. Mai 2007)

ist schon länger bekannt das er wow spielt.

wayne ?


----------



## TaZz (22. Mai 2007)

Am lustigsten ist die Aussage: "WoW fickt mein leben" (Bitte entschuldigt diese Vekalsprache) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

hat ja jeder bestritten wenn du dir die anderen threads mal durchließt ... 

und niemand hat einen wirklich beweis geliefert ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde es eigentlich toll ... wenigstens is er auch unter den süchtlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ob er bushido ist, oder dieter bohlen is scheiß egal ... 

ich finds einfach nur geil das auch promies sagen ... "WoW fickt mein leben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freshizzel (22. Mai 2007)

LilaLauneBär schrieb:


> ist schon länger bekannt das er wow spielt.
> 
> wayne ?



schade das er hordler ist, sonst würde ich ihn den ganzen tag ganken


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

freshizzel schrieb:


> schade das er hordler ist, sonst würde ich ihn den ganzen tag ganken



spielst du auf proudmore ??


----------



## freshizzel (22. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> spielst du auf proudmore ??



nein, aber dafür würde ich gerne einen kostenpflichtigen charakter transfer vornehmen.


----------



## Len (22. Mai 2007)

Omg, dieses kleine Textchen da rechts find ich so lol -_-
Das man in Österreich Bushido nich kennt, kann ich gut nachvollziehen (wohn ja selbst hier). Da kannste noch son berühmter Spaten sein; wenn nirgends angekündigt wird das Promi XY nach zB Wien kommt und du läufst ihm/ihr auch noch übern Weg wirste nich kreischend hinterher laufen und nach nem Autogramm sabbern. So ists hier nunma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch, mich interessiert es nich wirklich ob nun Bushido, Catterfeld oder weiss Gott noch wer World of Warcraft spielt. Schlussendlich sind die ebenso nur Menschen wie du und ich, nur mit nem wesentlich größeren Bekanntheitsgrad und nem definitiv höherem Jahreseinkommen als ein Ottonormalverbraucher. ^^


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

len schrieb:


> Omg, dieses kleine Textchen da rechts find ich so lol -_-
> Das man in Österreich Bushido nich kennt, kann ich gut nachvollziehen (wohn ja selbst hier). Da kannste noch son berühmter Spaten sein; wenn nirgends angekündigt wird das Promi XY nach zB Wien kommt und du läufst ihm/ihr auch noch übern Weg wirste nich kreischend hinterher laufen und nach nem Autogramm sabbern. So ists hier nunma
> 
> 
> ...



in was für einen bezirk wohnst du denn ?=)


----------



## TaZz (22. Mai 2007)

Kein schlechtes Argument len. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem denke ich das es einen doch ermutigt wenn sogar Promis das selbe Computerspiel spielen und sich selber als Suchtis outen!

Lustig ist, dass man von soeinem "Prollo-Rapper" nicht direkt erwartet das er World of Warcraft zockt. Eigentlich denkt man ja das er viel mehr mit Schlägereien etc. zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (22. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> in was für einen bezirk wohnst du denn ?=)




Äh, in keinem.. zumindest in keinem Wiener Bezirk ^^
Wohn im grünen Herzens Ösilands *würgel*, schön südlich eben.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

ich würde bushido nicht als prolorapper abhaken ... 

er macht lieder die sinn haben ... 
und er hat genug "liebeslieder" auch herausgebracht ... also so prolo ist der gar nicht ... 

was er auch kann, was viele nicht mehr können ... sätze zu sprechen ohne "alta, missgeburt usw" ...
davon gibt es leider zuviele rapper ... die nicht mehr ohne den wörter reden können !!! ;( 

@ len 
wo im süden ??? jetzt sag doch mal was ,) hrhrr


----------



## realten (22. Mai 2007)

wtf ist Bushido 

Achso ich habs vor einem halben Jahr schonmal gelesen, jetzt fällts mir ein, irgend so ein Typ den sozial benachteiligte Kids gut finden weil er auf cooler Gangster macht. Who cares ?


----------



## hardok (22. Mai 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Lustig ist, dass man von soeinem "Prollo-Rapper" nicht direkt erwartet das er World of Warcraft zockt. Eigentlich denkt man ja das er viel mehr mit Schlägereien etc. zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, das eine schliesst das andere ja nicht aus. wer weiss mit was fuer schwerverbrechern man schon freundlich zusammen in einer gruppe gehockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube aber, dass es entschieden zu weit geht hier ueber die qualitaet und das niveau von irgendwelchen interpreten zu diskutieren - ueber geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich nicht streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

realten schrieb:


> wtf ist Bushido
> 
> Achso ich habs vor einem halben Jahr schonmal gelesen, jetzt fällts mir ein, irgend so ein Typ den sozial benachteiligte Kids gut finden weil er auf cooler Gangster macht. Who cares ?



der unnötigste beitrag von allen ... 
wenn man sich ned auskennt ... sollte halt man einfach die finger von der tastatur lassen ! =)


----------



## TaZz (22. Mai 2007)

Wieso soll er kein Prollo sein? Schon die Aussage "WoW fickt mein Leben"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Mai 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Wieso soll er kein Prollo sein? Schon die Aussage "WoW fickt mein Leben"...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ... auch mein leben wurde mal von wow genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber da hab ich wirklich nur mehr wow gespielt ... 
jetzt ist das anders ... ich hab erreicht was ich wollte und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bin ich jetzt auch ein prolo nur weil mich auch schonmal wow gefic*t hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???


----------



## Szyslak (22. Mai 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Wieso soll er kein Prollo sein? Schon die Aussage "WoW fickt mein Leben"...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würd nicht sagen, dass die Aussage was mit Proll zu tun hat.. Das gehört mehr oder weniger schon zu seinem Wortschatz so was zu sagen
 :>


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2007)

*Genörgel zu WoW-Klassen, Märchenstunde in Karazhan, Bushido-Interview*
 				 				Die 25. Ausgabe der MP3-Talkshow des buffed-Teams ist da. Zum kleinen Jubiläum zeigen sich Dan, Heinrich, Marcel und Zam von ihrer geschwätzigsten Seite und plaudern rund 40 Minuten in einem Stück durch. Dabei werden zum Beispiel die Karazhan-Interpretationen von Filmklassikern analysiert und die jüngsten WoW-Klassenänderungen kommentiert. Bernds Urlaub ist eine prima Gelegenheit für Lästern ohne Reue, Zam berichtet von seinen Dienstreisen in Sachen Herr der Ringe Online und Chronicles of Spellborn. Zum Abschluß gibt es noch ein Interview mit dem Rapper (und intensivem WoW-Zocker) Bushido.





http://www.buffed.de/news/1202/buffedcast-...etzt-downloaden


----------



## Asdjasd (22. Mai 2007)

Meine Freundin hat neh lange Zeit Bushido gehört und ich kann über den Typen nur lachen....



b1ubb schrieb:


> ich würde bushido nicht als prolorapper abhaken ...



Brauchst auch nicht- is einfach so =)





b1ubb schrieb:


> er macht lieder die sinn haben ...



"Auch"...90% habens nämlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> "Also komm" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






b1ubb schrieb:


> und er hat genug "liebeslieder" auch herausgebracht ... also so prolo ist der gar nicht ...



Wenn ich da so spontan nachdenk fällt mir nur "Schmetterling" ein, gut ich muss sagen der Text is nicht unbedingt nicht schlecht, kann das Lied aber trotzdem nicht leiden was an Bushidos Stimme liegt!




b1ubb schrieb:


> was er auch kann, was viele nicht mehr können ... sätze zu sprechen ohne "alta, missgeburt usw" ...



Jaaa,...da kennst du aber nicht alle Lieder von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b1ubb schrieb:


> davon gibt es leider zuviele rapper ... die nicht mehr ohne den wörter reden können !!! ;(



Dazu sag ich nur Deutscher Rap <Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regards 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (22. Mai 2007)

> Dazu sag ich nur Deutscher Rap <Alles




Dazu sag ich jetz mal Torch!!
und von leuten die meinen sie  würden ihre lieder nichtmal ihren kindern vorspieln halte ich schon mal gar nichts.
Ziehmlich schlechten geschmack bewieß der werte herr ja auch mit seinen
tollen song taliban wo es um den 11 september geht und er meint er sprengt uns alle in die luft *kotz*
dann aber noch mit aussagen kommen wie ich bin ein spiegel nicht ich mach es den jugendlichen vor, ich zeige nur wie die jugend ist schreit nach nen riesen aufstand!! ich würde mich dadurch beleidigt fühlen
und dann gibts noch mädls die bei texten wie jede frau ist eine Hur..
nut.. hol die kinder rein jetzt ist crimetime mitsingen 0o
naja macht doch nix mach ma halt ein liebeslied hauptsache die kohle stimmt!!
Wo ist die zeit geblieben wo man sollche leute belächelt und ignoriert
hat? 
Bringt seinen namen in erfahrung!! ;D

mfg
MGH


----------



## Adler_Auge (22. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ein Fan von Bushido !

So wie viele hier Rammstein hören und Bushido nicht mögen ist es bei mir halt umgekehrt !

Wie schon erwähnt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden !




Ein Prol - Rapper.........das ist sein verdammtes Image, ohne diese würde er wohl kaum so viele Fans haben !


Bitte urteilt nicht über Leute die ihr nicht kennt, ich finde es sehr interessant das ein Star den ich mag WoW spielt !



Wenn ihr ihn nicht mögt ist das eure Sache, das müsst ihr hier nicht hinschreiben, schreibe ich hier hin das ich Rammstein nicht mag wenn es hier mal um Rammstein geht ?

So jetzt höre ich mir den Cast an !

CAST INFO: Er spielt einen 67er Mage, früher hat er eher PvP gemacht, nun will er mehr Instanzen machen ! Er hat das ganze PvP Set voll und er wünscht sich das alle 3 Monate oder so neue Instanzen raus kommen (Black Tepmle) !


----------



## Szyslak (22. Mai 2007)

Ich höre u.a. auch Bushido, eher R'n'B, aber ab und an auch mal Bushido halt ;>
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ob Bushido mit Wörtern wie ich f... dich in A.... usw., oder die Metal Gruppen so'n Zeugs singen wie "Ich reis dir dein Herz raus und esse es zum Frühstück", kommt aufs gleiche hinaus, beides nicht grade gut für die Jugend.
Kinder sollten Blümchen oder sowas hören 11111 ;D


----------



## Adler_Auge (22. Mai 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich höre u.a. auch Bushido, eher R'n'B, aber ab und an auch mal Bushido halt ;>
> Ich kann dazu nur sagen, ob Bushido mit Wörtern wie ich f... dich in A.... usw., oder die Metal Gruppen so'n Zeugs singen wie "Ich reis dir dein Herz raus und esse es zum Frühstück", kommt aufs gleiche hinaus, beides nicht grade gut für die Jugend.
> Kinder sollten Blümchen oder sowas hören 11111 ;D



Das stimmt, oder was auch noch schlimm ist Gothic "Ich habe keine Lust mehr ich töte mich, das Leben ist scheiße" da höre ich lieber Sachen wie "Ich kick dir in die Fre*** wenn du meine Frau anguckst "


----------



## Asdjasd (22. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von Bushido !


...


Adler_Auge schrieb:


> So wie viele hier Rammstein hören und Bushido nicht mögen ist es bei mir halt umgekehrt !



Und? AUch ich würde Kritik, wenn sie kostruktiv ist, vertragen.



Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden !



Meiner Meinung nach und ich betone meiner Meinung nach, ist das nichtmal "Geschmack" sonderen einfach nur lächerlicher Mainstream, hass mich dafür is mir egal, aber ich denke jeder sollte das Recht haben seine Meinung zu äußern. Zurück zur Musik; Wo ist der Reiz in solch einer Musik? Wenn du mir das erklärst, versteh ichs vllt. =/

Wie ein Vorpostern schon schreibt, ist es auch einfach total kaputt, wenn 12 jährige Kinder Ar***f***song laut auf der Straße mitsingen. Bitte? Geschmack - Wenn das deiner Ansicht nach ok ist!



Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Ein Prol - Rapper.........das ist sein verdammtes Image, ohne diese würde er wohl kaum so viele Fans haben !



Genau, "sein verdammtes Image" - und einfach nur verdammt lächerlich, wenn die Leute (Kinder bis 13 Jahre ) ihn mögen dann doch nur weil er ach so cool ist, was hat das mit Musik zu tun?



Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Bitte urteilt nicht über Leute die ihr nicht kennt, .....


Ich kenne, wie ich schon im Vorpost geschrieben hab, Bushido schon mehr oder weniger Gut ich war sogar mit meiner Freundin (wegen ihr auf seinem Konzert in Regensburg). 



Adler_Auge schrieb:


> ich finde es sehr interessant das ein Star den ich mag WoW spielt !



Hmm mir eigentlich vollkommen egal^^




Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ihn nicht mögt ist das eure Sache, das müsst ihr hier nicht hinschreiben, schreibe ich hier hin das ich Rammstein nicht mag wenn es hier mal um Rammstein geht ?



Klar, sag mir aber nur einen Grund warum ich meine Meinung zu Ihm hier nicht äußern sollte? Oder warum du deine Meinung zu Rammstein nicht äußerst? Ein bischen Kritik schadet niemandem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Powed (22. Mai 2007)

Wurde nich in einer BuffesCast Folge gesagt, dass er einen Magier spielt bzw hat er sogar selber gesagt!

Obwohl mir das eigendlich relativ egal ist......


----------



## Asdjasd (22. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> CAST INFO: Er spielt einen 67er Mage, früher hat er eher PvP gemacht, nun will er mehr Instanzen machen ! Er hat das ganze PvP Set voll und er wünscht sich das alle 3 Monate oder so neue Instanzen raus kommen (Black Tepmle) !




^^ Sollte deine Frage beantowrten =)


----------



## mgh (22. Mai 2007)

@adlerauge

wenn wir hier immer nur gutes reinschreiben wird das forum bald geschlossen!!
zudem woher nimmst du dir das recht zu sagen das ich ihn nicht kenn?
(ja hab ganz früher auch mal so ne gangster zeit gehabt)
und jetzt ein insider (a.i.d.S.) ich bin was ich bin was ich werde ist noch offen ich musste viele phasen durchleben..........
glaub mir ich hab jahrelang so gelebt!
also denk nicht das ich über diese Szene nicht bescheid weiß ;D
nur nach ner zeit wenn man anfängt selbstständig zu denken kommt
man drauf das der da vorne das eigentlich nur wegen des geldes wegen 
macht und die gefakten schlägerein einmal im jáhr tun da auch nichts zur sache!
Aber wenn du echte schlägerein willst gehst du am besten auf ein fussball spiel da wird nicht nur drüber geredet ;D
also lass mich bitte kritik ausüben 

mfg
MGH


----------



## ManuRoxx (22. Mai 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von Bushido !
> 
> So wie viele hier Rammstein hören und Bushido nicht mögen ist es bei mir halt umgekehrt !
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau, jeder hat seinen Geschmack


----------



## Fendulas (22. Mai 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Am lustigsten ist die Aussage: "WoW fickt mein leben" (Bitte entschuldigt diese Vekalsprache)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry wegen Korrektur: Fäkalsprache (oder wars absicht und ich hab den witz nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?)



b1ubb schrieb:


> hat ja jeder bestritten wenn du dir die anderen threads mal durchließt ...
> 
> und niemand hat einen wirklich beweis geliefert ...
> 
> ...


Ja, dass Leute, die bekannt sind und auch einen Einfluss haben auf viele Leute so einen verbalen Müll von sich geben... *schweigen*



.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Argument len.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die lebt er dann in Wow aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





b1ubb schrieb:


> ich würde bushido nicht als prolorapper abhaken ...
> 
> er macht lieder die sinn haben ...
> und er hat genug "liebeslieder" auch herausgebracht ... also so prolo ist der gar nicht ...
> ...


Es reichen auch schon 2-3 Lieder, die einem sagen, was in dem Hirn eines solchen "prollo-rappers" vor sich geht. Da macht ein schönes "Liebeslied" auch nicht den Kohl fett.
Und schon schlimm, dass man meist wegen eines [noch dazu schlechten] Images bewundert/angehört wird. 

Und wer hat gesagt, dass Heavy Metal oder Blümchenkitsch [damit mein ich jetzt nicht die Sängerin] automatisch gleich die Alternative wären? Es gibt ja noch soviel andere schöne Musik.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

ich finde es immer geil wie leute darauf reagieren nur weil manchmal in einem lieg 
Wi**er, Mi**geburt oder dergleichen vorkommt ... 

fendulas wenn du sagst 2-3 lieder reichen was in dem kopf vorgeht ... 

1. sag ich mal du hast keine ahnung von deutschen hip hop ... 
2. welche lieder meisnt du ... jeder kann sagen hey ich habe mal gehört und seitdem find ich den scheiße
sag mal welche lieder zu meinst, weil ich persönlich kenne sag ich mal fast jedes lied von bushido 
habe glaub ich jedes album ... und kann mich ned irgendwo erinnern das er einfach nur mal so in einem song
irgendwie ohne grund herumgeschimpft oder so hat.


----------



## Asdjasd (23. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich finde es immer geil wie leute darauf reagieren nur weil manchmal in einem lieg
> Wi**er, Mi**geburt oder dergleichen vorkommt ...
> 
> fendulas wenn du sagst 2-3 lieder reichen was in dem kopf vorgeht ...



Oo,..was heist hier nur, die lieder werden hauptsächlich von unter 14 jährigen gehört und darum gehts mir eigentlich....




b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. sag ich mal du hast keine ahnung von deutschen hip hop ...



1.   Es gibt guten deutschen Hip Hop, aber dazu gehört sicher nicht Bushido, und Fendulas hat da vollkommen Recht 2, ja sogar ein Lied, reicht mir meine Meinung von einem Interpreten zubilden. Ich mein das ist es vorauf es ankommt, der erste Eindruck. Bushido´s-ach-ich-bin-so-Ghetto-tour... Oo





b1ubb schrieb:


> 2. welche lieder meisnt du ... jeder kann sagen hey ich habe mal gehört und seitdem find ich den scheiße
> sag mal welche lieder zu meinst, weil ich persönlich kenne sag ich mal fast jedes lied von bushido
> habe glaub ich jedes album ... und kann mich ned irgendwo erinnern das er einfach nur mal so in einem song
> irgendwie ohne grund herumgeschimpft oder so hat.



Einfach mal an die Zeit denken in der Bushido noch bei dem ach so coolen Indepentend Label Aggro war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Diverse Lieder mit "_Frauenarzt_ (-schon allein der Name)"..


Wie schon gesagt hör dir mal "Also komm" an, dann lass uns über die sinnvollen Texte in diesem Lied diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (23. Mai 2007)

ich kanns nur nochmal sagen jemand der öffentlich sagt das er das
nur wegen des geldes wegen macht gehört angespuckt und verachtet!



> 2. welche lieder meisnt du ... jeder kann sagen hey ich habe mal gehört und seitdem find ich den scheiße
> sag mal welche lieder zu meinst, weil ich persönlich kenne sag ich mal fast jedes lied von bushido
> habe glaub ich jedes album ... und kann mich ned irgendwo erinnern das er einfach nur mal so in einem song
> irgendwie ohne grund herumgeschimpft oder so hat.



So mal überlegen :
Eine kugel reicht-Album vom Boardstein bis zur Skyline
hier gehts darum das Bushido kein koks mehr hat und nen Dealer aufsucht den er dann tötet!
macht sinn^^ ;D
bei bedarf kann ich dir noch mehr aufzählen wobei ich eher nur die alten sachen kenne weil, wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, ich schon längere  zeit mich der musik abgewand habe!
hat mich schon gewundert das du den hörst weil normalerweise kommen kommentare alla: ey du h sohn sag nix gegen bushido



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
MGH


----------



## Minati (23. Mai 2007)

ich versteh die ganze aufregung nicht 

wenn ein 14-jähriger meint, dass es toll ist diese musik zu hören, dann lasst ihn doch. Irgendwann wird er auch mal drüber hinweg sein.

wie schon öfters erwähnt: jeder hat seinen eigenen muskigeschmack - ein bisschen toleranz ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt oder? zudem lebt jeder sein leben, und wenn er meint, das bushido oder sido oder wer auch immer zu seinem leben dazu gehören - who cares?

genauso gut könnt ihr über sido, marylin manson und die ganzen konsorten ablästern -.-

*ich kanns nur nochmal sagen jemand der öffentlich sagt das er das
nur wegen des geldes wegen macht gehört angespuckt und verachtet!*

@ mgh

wenigstens gibt er es ehrlich zu. und außerdem möchte jeder gerne geld haben, egal auf welchem weg. also was ist daran verwerflich?


----------



## Fendulas (23. Mai 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich finde es immer geil wie leute darauf reagieren nur weil manchmal in einem lieg
> Wi**er, Mi**geburt oder dergleichen vorkommt ...
> 
> fendulas wenn du sagst 2-3 lieder reichen was in dem kopf vorgeht ...
> ...


Ne ich hab auch keine Ahnung von deutschem "Hiphop", da es 
1. nicht meinen Musikstil im Allgemeinen widerspiegelt und
2. ich mir solchen Firlefanz nicht anhören brauch.
Habe von einem Freund, der ab und zu Bushido hört, mal 2 Lieder bekommen, die ich irgendwie voll daneben fand. 
Und wieso reg ich mich auf, ich sag nur meine Meinung. Ich finds nicht schlimm, wenn man mal Wi**er sagt, sag ich selbst manchmal, aber nicht in Gegenwart von Kindern und schon gar nicht so selbstverherrlichend, als wärs unglaublich geil, nur in Fäkalsprache zu reden.

Er kann denken, singen, reden usw wie er will, nur er muss die Jugend damit nicht überschütten, denn die verträgt das nicht, nimmt es falsch auf [weil sie keine Ahnung hat] und dann kommt so ein Aggromüll raus.


----------



## Loppo (23. Mai 2007)

Ach Quatsch wie genial ist das denn^^..........boa da würde ich ja gerne mal nen Char auf dem Server machen (-;


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

quote: 2. ich mir solchen Firlefanz nicht anhören brauch.

LOL;Atom-ROFL -mit dieser Aussage disqualifizierst du dich ja effektiv von jeder Diskussion .
Ich höre eigtl JEDE Art von Musik und Bushido is garnichtmal schlecht zum schnell Auto fahren , in der Muckibude pumpen und zum Aufräumen (im ernst^^)

Aber jetzt hab ich auch Bock auf dem Server anzufangen... Lasst mal ne Gilde aufmachen die nur Bushido jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.ie alten Bushido Sachen sind mal teilweise ultra-geil... hör dir mal Sternenstaub an ,das findet sogar meine Freundin gut^^


----------



## b1ubb (23. Mai 2007)

jeder musik bringt immer 1 oder 2 lieder herraus die sagen wir mal scheiße sind ... 
und halt nicht so einen ansprechen .... 

und nur weil du jetzt solche lieder gehört hast ... heißt nicht das alle anderen lieder auch so sind !!! 

mein lieblingslied is noch immer ein ewig altes mit Fler - Drecksstück .... 
das lied zeigt wirklich wahre freundschaft !!! ... 

bei dem lied hat es mir einfach nur die gänsehaut aufgestellt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManuRoxx (23. Mai 2007)

Asdjasd schrieb:


> Einfach mal an die Zeit denken in der Bushido noch bei dem ach so coolen Indepentend Label Aggro war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und hör dir jetzt mal die sinnvollen Lieder von Bushido an!
aber wenn dir die Musik nicht gefällt isses auch egal

Ich sag nur: TOKIO HOTEL
scheis musik^^

Ach ja und Frauenarzt ist irgendwie lustig xD


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

Dann hör dir mal MC Bastard an... Da habsch teilweise Probs das lustig zu finden^^

P.s: Wie isn das aktuelle BushidoAlbum? lohnt sich der Download (beim Itunes Store natürlich*hust*)?


----------



## Elgabriel (23. Mai 2007)

Hoffentlich spielt er seinen Char nicht so schlecht wie seine "Musik" ist!


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten... denkt mal drüber nach...
dummes geflame mag einem kurz persönlich befriedigen, interessiert aber keine Sau...
Ich sage auch keinem Metall Fan das ich seine Mucke für Krach mit Kotz-Geräuschen halte, sondern lasse mir seine Lieblingssongs vorspielen und versuche seine Sicht der Musik nachzuvollziehen (Jo und das ist der Grund warum ich jetzt von Slipknot Wait and Bleed auf meiner Ipod Playlist habt)

Versuchts einfach mal,schaut über den Tellerrand, evtl schafft's der ein oder andere seinen Horizont zu erweitern und wenn nicht, dann könnt ihr wenigstens behaupten das ihr euch mal damit beschäftigt habt...
Wie schön könnte die Welt doch sein...^^


----------



## ManuRoxx (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> Dann hör dir mal MC Bastard an... Da habsch teilweise Probs das lustig zu finden^^
> 
> P.s: Wie isn das aktuelle BushidoAlbum? lohnt sich der Download (beim Itunes Store natürlich*hust*)?



MC Bastard -.- roflol^^ nee das tu ich mir net nochma an

Also das neue album finde ich das beste überhaupt


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

Mit Bushido meinen Horizont erweitern...okey. ò.õ


----------



## Mardras (23. Mai 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> Mit Bushido meinen Horizont erweitern...okey. ò.õ



Kann man diesen Fred evtl. in das "Gott & die Welt" Forum" verschieben?

Hat ja nicht viel mit WoW zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

wer hat gesagt das du mit bushido deinen Horizont erweitern sollst?
Kannstes ja auch mal mit Chopin, Beethoven, Subway to Sally, Sander Kleinenberg, Nietzsche, Thomas Mann oder i-etwas anderem versuchen was über deinen bisherigen evtl. hinausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten... denkt mal drüber nach...
> dummes geflame mag einem kurz persönlich befriedigen, interessiert aber keine Sau...
> Ich sage auch keinem Metall Fan das ich seine Mucke für Krach mit Kotz-Geräuschen halte, sondern lasse mir seine Lieblingssongs vorspielen und versuche seine Sicht der Musik nachzuvollziehen (Jo und das ist der Grund warum ich jetzt von Slipknot Wait and Bleed auf meiner Ipod Playlist habt)
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hab ich mir seine "Musik" angehört!?hmmm
Vielleicht habe ich mich damit beschäftigt!?hmmm
Vielleicht bin ich dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, das sie schlecht ist!?hmmm

Und da wir uns in einem relativ freien Land befinden, darf ich meine Meinung auch kund tun!


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

evtl bist du zu dem Schluß gekommen das DU sie schlecht findest, hmmmm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> evtl bist du zu dem Schluß gekommen das DU sie schlecht findest, hmmmm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Rischtisch, mehr hab ich auch nicht behauptet^^


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

quote:Vielleicht bin ich dann zu dem Schluss gekommen, das sie schlecht ist!?hmmm

dohoch hast du^^
tut mir übrigens leid,mir is nur soooo langweilig während dieser patch runterlädt^^

Subjektiv betrachtet möchte übrigens auch ich nicht Bushido als Bestandteil meiner Lieblingsmugge verstanden wissen...(bin ich zu alt für*g*)


----------



## Asdjasd (23. Mai 2007)

Achhhh,...langsam verlier ich die Motivation Oo..^^



ManuRoxx schrieb:


> Und hör dir jetzt mal die sinnvollen Lieder von Bushido an!



Beweiße! Mehr sag ich nicht Oo



ManuRoxx schrieb:


> und wenns dir nicht gefällt auch egal



Hab ich irgendwann gesagt das meine Meinung weltrelevant ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ManuRoxx schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: TOKIO HOTEL
> scheis musik^^



Weißt du, nicht einstecken können, aber dann eine sowas von unkonsturktive und eigentlich nur doofe Aussage bringen...



ManuRoxx schrieb:


> Ach ja und Frauenarzt ist irgendwie lustig xD




Ohja,...Frauenarzt is sowas von Lustig...



> Spreiz deine Beine, Zeig die F****, Lass dich gehen!



Hahaha,...ich lach mich schief... wie lustig Oo


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> (bla...)
> tut mir übrigens leid,mir is nur soooo *langweilig* während dieser patch runterlädt^^



Der ultimative Langeweilekiller


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

Beweiße! Mehr sag ich nicht Oo

-Es tut weh... (Demotape)
-Dein Leben (Carlo,Cokxx...)
-Wie ein Engel (King of Kingz Remastered)
-Sternenstaub (")
-Dreckstück (Vom Bordstein zur Skyline)
-Wenn der Asphalt brennt (", eigtl.Müll,aber der Beat is geil^^)

um mal n paar zu nennen die mir grad einfallen

@Squishee :danke mann! (hab schon 5 Bögen durch^^)


----------



## ManuRoxx (23. Mai 2007)

ich mein ja nur dass Bushido auch viele gute, sinnvolle Lieder hat

und hier ist noch ein Langeweilekiller

www.leekspin.com


----------



## Monyesak (23. Mai 2007)

frauenarzt is voll beste junge !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asdjasd (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> Beweiße! Mehr sag ich nicht Oo
> 
> -Es tut weh... (Demotape)
> -Dein Leben (Carlo,Cokxx...)
> ...



Naja,..ich hör mir die Lieder an wenn ich zu Hause bin^^...


----------



## Draentor (23. Mai 2007)

ist doch egal wo der zockt^^
selbst wenn der auf meinem server zocken würd und alli wär dann wär mir das sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (23. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht verstehn manche noch immer nicht um was es geht!?
solche lieder wirken bei jungen leuten es ist sinnlos auf der einen 
seite brutale bilder zu verbieten und gesetz zu machen, und auf der anderen seite wegzuschhaun!
Lieder gehen viel tiefer in die psyche (meiner meinung nach) , da man sie nicht nur einmal hört !
mir gehts ja nicht darum den leuten was zu verbieten aber wenn 13 jährige mit waffen in die schule kommen............

@Minati  es ist ihm schei..egal was er macht hauptsache kohle 0o wie peinlich ist das denn??

zu tokio hotel kann ich nur sagen musik von kindern für kinder!

mfg
MGH


----------



## Marben (23. Mai 2007)

Bush spiel auch WoW und wen Interessiert's? Keine Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (23. Mai 2007)

schlechter witz^^

MGH


----------



## Shadistar (23. Mai 2007)

Und? Ein Komischer Kauz mit schlechtem aussehen zockt wow....

*gähn* toller thread


*spamm und so^^*


----------



## chosro (24. Mai 2007)

Ne ne , Bushido ist nicht nur proll zeugs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ7hXE0nhKI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIjGPS8Kxi8...ted&search=

Die beiden sind echt Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn  ich Bushido auch nicht so mag!


----------



## -sháwn- (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich sage nur so viel...

Habe ihn grad auf der Straße getroffen und mal angesprochen, wo und was er spielt.

Server wollte er natürlich nicht verraten, aber er spielt auf Hordenseite nen Warri Maintank, nen Dudu-heal und Mage. Und alle epic.

Ich denke das reicht zu wissen und dass er nicht auf Teldrassil zockt.

Also ist es ja jetzt leichter einzugrenzen, wo er ist oder? :-D


----------



## Seacore (3. Juli 2009)

Thread Nekromantie ftw....

udn extra dafür nen neuen Account, is schon arm, interessiert keinen


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2009)

-sháwn- schrieb:


> Also ich sage nur so viel...
> 
> Habe ihn grad auf der Straße getroffen und mal angesprochen, wo und was er spielt.
> 
> ...


Hmm 1. Post und du hast eben mal zufällig Bushido gefragt wo er zockt? Und er hat dir natürlich die Auskünfte gegeben, schon klar.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Juli 2009)

> Also ist es ja jetzt leichter einzugrenzen, wo er ist oder? :-D



jupp, JVA Berlin.

Jedenfalls sollte dieser wannabe-verbrecher aus der Sandkasten Gang dort sein...


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juli 2009)

Was ist an Bushido eigentlich so interessant?

Und Wenn Angela Märkel hiself ne Troll Magierin Spielen würde oder Bin Laden oder Ohbama ist doch Latte!!

Dass sind alle Menschen wie du und ich.

Der Promistatus zählt für mich in WoW nicht, wär mir doch Latte selbst wenn Ich mit Bush Jr. In nem Raid wäre.

mfg


----------



## GeratGonzo (3. Juli 2009)

Jeah, hab ne 60iger ally-schamanen auf proudmoore, vll hab ich den schurken schon ma umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (3. Juli 2009)

Also die Grundsatzdiskussion über Bushido find ich jetzt dezent überflüssig. Da sich über Geschmäcker bekanntlich hervorragend streiten lässt führt das zu nichts.

Allerdings hab ich mich noch an das Bushido Interview in der buffed-Show erinnert: *http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/58*
Ich nehm mal an es ist das selbe Interview wie ZAM gepostet hat, allerdings mit mehr Bild. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Was ist an Bushido eigentlich so interessant?
> 
> Und Wenn Angela Märkel hiself ne Troll Magierin Spielen würde oder Bin Laden oder Ohbama ist doch Latte!!
> 
> ...



/sign 

Der "Promistatus" ist mir auch nicht in RL wichtig.


----------



## Dopemahsta (3. Juli 2009)

der thread is 2 jahre alt..aber wayne.. bushido spielt glaub siet mitte 2006 nimmer..aber wayne ihr Knoobs


----------



## Reo_MC (3. Juli 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Bin Laden
> 
> Dass sind alle Menschen wie du und ich.



Lol.

BTW Leichenschänder!


----------



## Valiel (3. Juli 2009)

Bushido ist ein Islamfaschist, der vom Verfassungsschutz endlich beobachtet werden sollte! Seine extremistischen Äußerungen wie zum 11. September zeigen seine aggressiv kämpferische Haltung gegen die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Zitat:

"Ich sage Ihnen ganz ehrlich: Mir ist es völlig egal, was am 11. September in New York passiert ist. Genauso egal ist mir, ob jemand in Afrika hungert oder in Südamerika im Ghetto abgeknallt wird. Ich bin da nicht, ich lebe da nicht. Mir geht es gut. Ich brauche nicht aufgrund meines angeblich schlechten Gewissens so zu tun, als hätte ich mit irgendeinem gottverdammten Menschen auf dieser Welt Mitleid."

Quelle: Netzzeitung.de


Und noch was schönes:

http://www.pi-news.net/2009/04/bushido-ich...-abgeschnitten/

Echt ein toller Kerl, wirklich.

Frage: Was bringt unsere Popkultur- Medien dazu, so einen Abschaum kritiklos hochzujubeln und unserer Jugend als Identifikationsfigur anzubieten? Da muss man sich über nichts wundern. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Jugendkriminalität und Asi-Rap sollte mal untersucht werden. Volksverhetzer sind das.


Grüße


----------



## -sháwn- (3. Juli 2009)

Ich habe keinen neuen Account dafür angelegt. Mensch, is ja hier wie im Kindergarten. Der existiert schon sei 10.10.07...

Und ja, ich habe ihn in Berlin auf der Straße getroffen. Er dreht hier grad n Video oder so. Jedenfalls qutascht er wohl gern darüber...


----------



## Anburak-G (3. Juli 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> Frage: Was bringt unsere Popkultur- Medien dazu, so einen Abschaum kritiklos hochzujubeln und unserer Jugend als Identifikationsfigur anzubieten? Da muss man sich über nichts wundern. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Jugendkriminalität und Asi-Rap sollte mal untersucht werden. Volksverhetzer sind das.



Brot und Spiele...

Hat sich schon zu Cäsars Zeiten bewährt ;-)


----------



## Kankru (3. Juli 2009)

Valiel, ich kann Bushido auch net leiden.
Außerdem ists mir auch wayne mit wem ich zusammenspiele.


----------



## Hautbaer (3. Juli 2009)

Valiel schrieb:


> http://www.pi-news.net/2009/04/bushido-ich...-abgeschnitten/
> 
> Echt ein toller Kerl, wirklich.
> 
> ...



 Geld?
 viel Geld?
 nach-mir-die-Sinnflut-Einstellung?


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2009)

Asdjasd schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur Deutscher Rap <Alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lächerlich, Deutschrapp hat eine sehr sehr hohe Qualität.
Aber wie so oft lassen sich die Leute von den Medien blenden und sehen nur
den Kapitalistischen dreck der Publiziert wird.
Hör dir doch mal wenigstens K.i.z an (Zwar Verbal sehr verkorkst aber Tiefgründiger als 70% aller anderen Musiker in Deutschland)
Dann stell das mal in Vergleich mit Tokio Hotel, Catterfeld, Dsds Stars und vielen anderen Deutschen oder 
sogar "Ausländischen" Sängern/Musikgruppen.

Da hat K.i.z einen Qualitativen Vorsprung von Jahren. Wenn du jetzt weiter in die Materie gehst
und dir wirkliche Ikonen wie Prinz Pi anhörst wirst du verstehen das Deutscher HipHop an Qualität von nichts
zu übertreffen ist. Egal ob Tiefgründiger Rapp oder Party Tracks. Deutscher HipHop ist Verbal mit Abstand
um längen allen anderen Musikrichtungen vorraus. Da ist der Musikgeschmack völlig egal,
es ist einfach Unabstreitbar das wir damit weit vorne liegen.

Natürlich gibt es wie oben genannt den Kaptialistenrapp der sich einzig und allein aufs Image bezieht.
Aber das diese Leute keine echten Rapper sind erkennt jeder der sich ein wenig
mit HipHop auskennt und seine Augen nicht grundsätzlich aus Abneigung davor verschließt.

Sicherlich sind auch Bands wir Rammstein und co. Totale knüller und verdienen Weltweiten Respekt,
da Deutsche Musik eben eine der wenigen Dinge ist die immernoch ein "Made in Germany" Siegel verdient.
Jedoch solltest du deine oben Zitierte Aussage nochmal Kräftig überdenken, du und alle anderen die so denken.


Mfg malarki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf Deutsche Qualität...


Prinz Pi - 2030 - Album(Neopunk)


----------



## Natar (3. Juli 2009)

ich erinnere mich ein interview von ihm gelesen zu haben in dem er behauptet, zu classic zeiten naxx geraidet (oder sogar clear gehabt zu haben). Und danach oberst. Kriegsfürst gemacht hat.
Und zu TBC Zeiten in Kara kein plan gehabt hat.

Riesen witz, ich meine, leute die zu classic naxx geraidet haben waren alles, ich unterstreiche diese aussage, alles erstklassige spieler. Ich weiss nicht ob ich ihm diese geschichten glauben soll :>


----------



## Nexus.X (3. Juli 2009)

Dopemahsta schrieb:


> der thread is 2 jahre alt..aber wayne.. bushido spielt glaub siet mitte 2006 nimmer..*aber wayne ihr Knoobs*


Kampflog:
"Imba-Gamer-Sprache" trifft "die Fähigkeit normal mit Menschen zu reden" kritisch.
"die Fähigkeit ... " stirbt.
Kriegst du eigentlich auch mehr raus als irgendwelche Beleidgungen oder sonstigen Mist? Ab in die Ecke, geh dich schämen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Es hat mich vor Jahren nicht interessiert was dieser Mensch macht und Das tuts heute auch nicht. 

Thema Promi ... Viele zu viele der heutigen möchtegern Stars sind doch nurnoch Verzogene Gören/Typen, Brutalos, Freizeitgängster, Schläger, Drogis, Raucher, Säufer, Kiffer oder Kwaffer (Scrubsgelehrte wissen was gemeint ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Eben solche die auch noch im Fernsehn gefördert werden, aber die Leute lassen sich ja mitlerweile von allem beeidrucken.
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie überall, diese Jenen aussen vorgelassen ... verdienen Promis nicht mehr Respekt und Anerkennung wie jeder andere Mensch auch, wenn nicht sogar weniger, dafür dass sie sich für was besser halten.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (3. Juli 2009)

Willst du ihm als Fanboy auf Proudmore hinterherstalken?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Juli 2009)

einem bushido sollte es gesetzlich untersagt werden, ein spiel wie wow zu spielen. von leuten wie ihm habt ihr doch euren asi-slang und das beschränkte denken. haltet bushido von der gesellschaft fern!!!!



Buerzel schrieb:


> Willst du ihm als Fanboy auf Proudmore hinterherstalken?



na hoffentlich transt mal ne welle rüber. alles was auf proudmore spielt, geht mir nicht auf den sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

WELCHER VOLLIDI...
*sich beherrsch*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nieder mit den (thread-) nekromanten!


und wenn wa schon dabei sind 


Valiel schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> "Ich sage Ihnen ganz ehrlich: Mir ist es völlig egal, was am 11. September in New York passiert ist. Genauso egal ist mir, ob jemand in Afrika hungert oder in Südamerika im Ghetto abgeknallt wird. Ich bin da nicht, ich lebe da nicht. Mir geht es gut. Ich brauche nicht aufgrund meines angeblich schlechten Gewissens so zu tun, als hätte ich mit irgendeinem gottverdammten Menschen auf dieser Welt Mitleid."


haette es zwar netter verpackt, aber eigentlich stimmt das. Es ist nichtmal in meiner naehe, ich kenne die nicht.
leute, die sagen "arme leute, mein beileid blabla" und selber nicht helfen, sind genauso schlimm, und noch dazu heuchler.


----------



## FlakTruck (3. Juli 2009)

Und ich hab glaubt, den Bushido hättens vor 2 Jahren im Puff erschossen.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

haettest du gern.
unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## Vannala (3. Juli 2009)

freshizzel schrieb:


> nein, aber dafür würde ich gerne einen kostenpflichtigen charakter transfer vornehmen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! /sign


Und zu Bushido...der Typ gehört verboten...der hat hinter sich schlaue Menschen sitzen ,sodass sogar er ein paar intellektuelle Sachen vor der Kamera rausbekommt.
Ich erinner mich (i glaube es war sternTV) an eine Reportage,wo die Reporter ihn an seinem Haus aufsuchten und ihn zu iwas befragen wollten, er rufte die Polizei und machte sich ins Hemd.
Daraufhin(kann auch ein anderes Szenario gewesen sein) ging er zu 2 Kameramännern hin,die grade anscheinend (so glaubte er) seine Mutter gefilmt haben sollen(war halt iwo in Berlin oder was weiß ich wo) und ging zu einem hin (aggressiv) und sagte "Hurensohn" wenn du meine Mutter gefilmt hast "ficke ich dein Leben" etc. . Da hat man mal wieder gesehen wie assi er in Wirklichkeit ist. Achja,wäre ich der Kameramann gewesen,hätte ich das Ding beiseite gelegt und ihm mal gezeigt,dass er so nicht reden dürfte...
Gesellschaftliche Anpassung ftw! Auch wenn sie alle verweichlicht aber dafür intelligent miteinander umgehen lässt! So seh ich das...die Konsequenz,solchen Leuten verbieten was sie tun!


----------



## abe15 (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich halte nicht viel davon wenn Verbrecher WoW spielen, auch dann nicht wenn sie hin und wieder nebenbei etwas Musik machen. (auch wenn ich da eher von Lärmbelästigung sprechen würde)


----------



## Spliffmaster (3. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele nun seit knapp 3 1/2 jahren Auf Proudmoore und heute erfahre ich erst das der Spaten auf unserem Server zockt >.<

WTF!!!


----------



## Cali75 (3. Juli 2009)

das manchmal solche uralten Freds wieder ausgegraben werden...

Warum sollten Leute wie er solche Spiele nicht zocken - sind auch nur Menschen wie du und ich. Und hier kann man doch herrlich anonym unterwegs sein.


----------



## Teddymurloc (3. Juli 2009)

lol "verbrecher" das ist der größte sch... man muss den ja nicht mögen aber was manche so für mist schreiben


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juli 2009)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Also ich spiele nun seit knapp 3 1/2 jahren Auf Proudmoore und heute erfahre ich erst das der Spaten auf unserem Server zockt >.<
> 
> WTF!!!




Dein Kommentar und das Avatar .. Herrlich xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomo1 (3. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß saß er schonmal im Gefängniss bzw. hat eine andere Strafe auf seinem Konto verbucht, das macht ihn zumindest in meinen Augen zu einem Verbrecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (3. Juli 2009)

freshizzel schrieb:


> nein, aber dafür würde ich gerne einen kostenpflichtigen charakter transfer vornehmen.



Kann ich verstehen, würde diesen "Verdummer der Jugend" auch gerne stundenlang umhauen :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

bei uns gibts in der klasse 2 fans von dem: beide aggressiv, hatten schon schulverwarnung, und beide fallen durch, zum 2ten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxam (3. Juli 2009)

len schrieb:


> Omg, dieses kleine Textchen da rechts find ich so lol -_-
> Das man in Österreich Bushido nich kennt, kann ich gut nachvollziehen (wohn ja selbst hier). Da kannste noch son berühmter Spaten sein; wenn nirgends angekündigt wird das Promi XY nach zB Wien kommt und du läufst ihm/ihr auch noch übern Weg wirste nich kreischend hinterher laufen und nach nem Autogramm sabbern. So ists hier nunma
> 
> 
> ...




Bushido gibt immer wieder Konzerte in Österreich weil in Deutschland er manche Lieder nicht spielen/rappen/singen darf.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (3. Juli 2009)

die comm kann sich auch nie einig werden, hätt er dafür nen neuen thread aufgemacht wäre er mit der sufu geflammt worden, nun wird er weil er es gemacht hat als leichenfledderer bezeichnet...


----------



## Maxam (3. Juli 2009)

Das Bild ist alt Von der Skyline bis zum Bordstein zurück ach des waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Maxam (3. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei uns gibts in der klasse 2 fans von dem: beide aggressiv, hatten schon schulverwarnung, und beide fallen durch, zum 2ten mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geil


----------



## René93 (3. Juli 2009)

meine güte ist das so schlimm dass er spielt? Er ist doch auch nur ein ganz normaler mensch und deshalb kein besserer wow spieler als alle anderen. 

PS: Hiphop ist mist. Rock ist das einzig wahre xp


----------



## Dabow (3. Juli 2009)

Hab eben schon gedacht : hööö,,, sogar bei buffed war der Gute schon ... bis ich aufs Datum geschaut habe. 

Lasst den armen doch spielen ... wieso interessiert Euch, welche Chars er spielt ? Ist doch total egal.

Super FRED B1ubb ... hast wieder toll deinen POST Count gepushed. *klatschen* Foren Clown


----------



## Malarki@buffed (3. Juli 2009)

Stell sich einer vor er liest sogar auf Buffed die Threads.
Regt er sich dann darüber auf das wir ihn Flamen weil er low ist oder
macht er einen auf Hart gerade weil wir ihn Flamen?


Hmm ..... guck ma da is Wayne!


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> haette es zwar netter verpackt, aber eigentlich stimmt das. Es ist nichtmal in meiner naehe, ich kenne die nicht.
> leute, die sagen "arme leute, mein beileid blabla" und selber nicht helfen, sind genauso schlimm, und noch dazu heuchler.



Zwar bin ich ungern deiner Meinung, aber hier triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Heuchler beschreibt die Menschen perfekt. Mir ist es zwar nicht schnurzpiepegal was mit den Menschen in Afrika passiert, und auch der Anschlag auf das World Trade Center hat mich schockiert, aber letztlich nicht tief erschüttert.
Bestes Beispiel aktuell ist der Tod von Michael Jackson: ich konnte mit ihm die wahrscheinlich beste Musikepoche genießen. Ich verbinde etwas mit ihm, war ein kleiner Fan. Der Tod ging mir nahe.
Natürlich hätte Bushido die finanziellen Möglichkeiten, Leuten zu helfen. Dass er es nicht tut, ist keine Charakterschwäche oder asoziale Prinzipieneinstellung. Das die Wortwahl ungeschickt war, steht außer Frage.
Aber muss ich mir durch die Gesellschaft vorschreiben lassen, wie ich auf bestimmte "weltbewegende" Ereignisse zu reagieren habe? Bekundet Angela Merkel ihre Trauer wegen eines erneuten Bombenanschlags im Irak, muss sie das als öffentliche Person und Repräsentantin des Deutschen Volkes natürlich tun. Wieviel echtes Beileid aber darin wirklich miteinfliesst, kann man nur vermuten.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

wieso  ungern meiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, ich bin halt ein ehrlicher typ^^


----------



## Heydu (3. Juli 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Da ja die anderen 2 threads leider geschlossen sind ...
> und ich euch das aber nicht vorenthalten wollte ...
> 
> musste ich leider einen neuen thread eröffnen
> ...



und? wen interessierts, ob er wow spielt oder nicht?

mir latte und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht allein bin...

John Wayne kennst du ne?


----------



## Macaveli (3. Juli 2009)

der war doch auch mal in der buffedshow ne? weiß bloß nicht mehr welche folge das war...

edit sagt: macht euch nicht immer so ins hemd wegen so nem bushido spart eure nerven einfach^^


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieso  ungern meiner meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ganz unbekannt bist du mir in diesem Forum nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann halt nicht immer meine mit deiner Meinung vergleichen. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich dich nicht mag oder so, ich kenn dich ja schließlich nicht.

Und jetzt Btt husch husch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (3. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> und? wen interessierts, ob er wow spielt oder nicht?
> 
> mir latte und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht allein bin...
> 
> John Wayne kennst du ne?


Mal schauen wann b1ubb dir darauf ne Antwort gibt ... sein Post ist ja schließlich erst 2 Jahre alt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und hör gefälligst auf Threads zu verunglimpfen, bloß weil dich Bushido nicht interessiert.


----------



## imbaaapala (3. Juli 2009)

Wir spielen alle wow -> wir sind alle Bushido!


----------



## Obolobbo (3. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ihr unterschätzt alle den Bushido. Der hats schon weiter geschafft als wir alle hier im Forum. Ich persönlich glaube nicht das er ein so ein "Gangster" ist. Ich glaube eher das er ein verdammt guter Geschäftsmann ist, und weiß wie er sich zu verkaufen hat. Und die Überschrift des Artikels hat er zu 100% nicht selbst gemacht. Er hat sicherlich nur ein Interview gemacht und den Rest wie immer die Chefs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vup (3. Juli 2009)

entschuldigung, ihr habt alle langeweile oder?
(zugegeben: ich auch, sonst würdet ihr das nicht lesen^^)

Ist doch egal ob Hans Martin, Peter Müller, Angela Merkel, Johannes Hesters oder sonst wer WoW spielt. Ist euch was aufgefallen? Alle diese Leute haben gewisse Sachen gemeinsam: Sie essen, trinken (werden das dann auch wieder los), pflegen soziale Kontakte (ok, die meisten WoW-Spieler sind hier eine Ausnahme xD) und wollen Spaß. Nur weil man Promi ist heißt das nicht, dass man Gold scheißt, nicht schwitzt oder sonst was.

Meine Theorie zu Bushido ist, dass er sich dümmer stellt als er eigentlich ist. (hat was mit marketing zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ein (utopischer Weise nehme ich das mal an) intelligenter Rapper käme bei den einfachen Assis nicht gut an (ich behaupte einfach mal, dass nur solche Menschen Hip Hop, Rap oder was auch immer hören)


----------



## Kaobaan (3. Juli 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Wir spielen alle wow -> wir sind alle Bushido!




Bevor ich wie Bushido werden würde, täte ich lieber mein Gesicht in konzentrierte Schwefelsäure tunken.
Der Typ is nur so erfolgreich, weil er eine breite Masse anspricht. Eine Masse bestehend aus überwiegend solchen Leuten, bei denen der monosynaptische Denkapperat auf Standby geht, sobald der Lehrer die Klassentür hinter sich zumacht.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

schon wieder verallgemeinerung.rap ist nicht gleich rap, und hipphop ist keine gangstar sache.

wenn ich so im forum ein paar metal fans sehe, koennte ich glatt denken das metal hoerer kellerkinder mit unbegruendlichen aggressionen sind.
tu ich aber nicht, da ich selber weiss das das ausnahmen sind


----------



## Macaveli (3. Juli 2009)

Vup schrieb:


> (ich behaupte einfach mal, dass nur solche Menschen Hip Hop, Rap oder was auch immer hören)



vergiss nicht die schublade wieder zu schließen ne


----------



## Vup (3. Juli 2009)

@ Macaveli: war nur ein Test, um zu sehen, ob mein Beitrag gelesen wird^^ Ich höre selber unter anderem solche Musik (nicht genau definiert, da es (fast) alle Genres betrifft)


----------

